
Qutting Open Source - steveklabnik
http://ryanbigg.com/2015/11/open-source-work/
======
blainesch
A balance needs to exist. You hear about people dropping out of "open source"
because it's too much. Don't let people take advantage, and contribute what
you can. Giving back to the community helps others, but it shouldn't have to
destroy you.

------
DougN7
I've always wondered why so many do so much work for so little return. Open
Source is great, but it doesn't mean working for free is.

